# Hotel for LOTOJA



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

So I'm in for LOTOJA. With it being a lottery draw this time around I feel lucky to be in the race. Now the problem is finding a hotel in Logan. Apparently all rooms have been booked "for the last 3 months". Anyone have any ideas for places to stay?


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm in the same boat......many of the hotels are maintaining a waiting list, as some rooms may become available as people cancel. Also, you can stay in Brigham City if worse comes to worse, or I'm sure there are some camp sites if you don't mind camping. Friends of mine stayed in Brigham City last year and didn't think it was a problem - you just have to wake up a little earlier. Good luck!


----------

